# Looking for FA Mangosteen concentrate in CT.



## RenaldoRheeder (2/10/17)

I’m returning to Nigeria on Sunday morning and could only find a small quantity of FA Mangosteen from kind member (@KZOR). TFM does not have stock. Anybody in CT that have and can possibly sell to me - I would love to get 10-20 ml


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (2/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I’m returning to Nigeria on Sunday morning and could only find a small quantity of FA Mangosteen from kind member (@KZOR). TFM does not have stock. Anybody in CT that have and can possibly sell to me - I would love to get 10-20 ml
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try: https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/fa-mangosteen-flavour-concentrate/ maybe?

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/10/17)

Cool - found it and ordered. Thanks @acorn


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (2/10/17)

@RenaldoRheeder it seems as if your vape expenses since arrival overtook the cost of your flights to SA and back! Lovely watching your whole unboxing and unveiling while down in SA, enjoy all the goodies! Seems like there’s huge opportunity to open up vape stores in Nigeria!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/10/17)

Jengz said:


> @RenaldoRheeder it seems as if your vape expenses since arrival overtook the cost of your flights to SA and back! Lovely watching your whole unboxing and unveiling while down in SA, enjoy all the goodies! Seems like there’s huge opportunity to open up vape stores in Nigeria!



 and I have not really show the DIY stuff @Jengz. 1 collection and 2 more deliveries in CT, and then ready to head back to Nigeria. There are definitely opportunities in Nigeria - my mind is working overtime on a few ideas


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (3/10/17)

I love Mangosteen in juice format @RenaldoRheeder. Here is my favourite recipe.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/10/17)

Andre said:


> I love Mangosteen in juice format @RenaldoRheeder. Here is my favourite recipe.



I am needing it for @KZOR Jango, but yours look interesting. I however refuse to order more concentrates 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

